# YouTube ReVanced project releases app manager that patches out ads from the main YouTube app



## Bladexdsl (Sep 18, 2022)

just use ABP


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 18, 2022)

Bladexdsl said:


> just use ABP


on Android? 

Mate, if you're going to use an adblocker at least use uBlock Origin


----------



## Justinde75 (Sep 18, 2022)

Bladexdsl said:


> just use ABP


its not just adblocking, also allows videos to be played in the background and while the screen is locked.


----------



## LibreNyaa (Sep 18, 2022)

Bladexdsl said:


> just use ABP


While this would work, ReVanced has more features than simply ad blocking. It allows background play, video downloads (via a quick link to the Newpipe app), integrates SponsorBlock natively, and many other patches you can make to the app, such as removing YouTube shorts, disabling the cast button, changing the YouTube logo, etc.


----------



## Reploid (Sep 18, 2022)

Cool, but, why not just use revanced itself?


----------



## LibreNyaa (Sep 18, 2022)

Reploid said:


> Cool, but, why not just use revanced itself?


Revanced itself is just patches to the Youtube app, combined into an APK from the official Youtube APK, this does the same thing just in a more user friendly form. There is no Revanced app.


----------



## Reploid (Sep 18, 2022)

LibreNyaa said:


> Revanced itself is just patches to the Youtube app, combined into an APK from the official Youtube APK, this does the same thing just in a more user friendly form. There is no Revanced app.


cool avatar


----------



## cimo95 (Sep 18, 2022)

This one really needed, ive bought lifetime adguards but still small part of ads appearing on youtube app


----------



## tabzer (Sep 18, 2022)

Definitely following this.  Current supported version is just a little behind the latest one, but all options I tried seem to work anyway.


----------



## Burorī (Sep 18, 2022)

I was hoping this project would stay secret for a while, I don't want another C&D lmao


----------



## Reploid (Sep 18, 2022)

Burorī said:


> I was hoping this project would stay secret for a while, I don't want another C&D lmao


They precaution.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 18, 2022)

Now we just need the ability to download the videos, and it'll be perfect.


----------



## LibreNyaa (Sep 18, 2022)

Burorī said:


> I was hoping this project would stay secret for a while, I don't want another C&D lmao


It shouldn't be C&D because they are distributing open source patches instead of actual modified YouTube APKs, which is what got Vanced C&D, as long as no one screws up, and they stay as just patches + manager.


----------



## LibreNyaa (Sep 18, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Now we just need the ability to download the videos, and it'll be perfect.


We can through a Newpipe link in-app, but it just redirects you to the Newpipe app to download. I can't remember if they're doing it through them to stay safer from a takedown, but it would be nice to have it native in-app.


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 18, 2022)

cimo95 said:


> This one really needed, ive bought lifetime adguards but still small part of ads appearing on youtube app





cimo95 said:


> ive bought adguards


what???


----------



## Idaho (Sep 18, 2022)

Hmmm, that's interesting, tho, I tried to patch my Youtube install with it and it just fucked it up, I got a message about split apk not being well supported prior to it tho, gonna stay on Vanced for the moment but I'm eager to be able to use revanced instead...


----------



## Naendow (Sep 18, 2022)

Interesting. Does this work on apps installed directly from the Play Store?


----------



## SonyUSA (Sep 18, 2022)

Naendow said:


> Interesting. Does this work on apps installed directly from the Play Store?


Yes. However, if you don't have root, select the option to install a secondary "revanced" version of the app. Without root, the app signature will not match and it will give you errors trying to "update" the installed app.

I tested the patches on YT and YT Music and they work great! It even works to patch Tiktok.

Btw, you'll still need (vanced) MicroG to log in with your Google ID if you're installing a secondary ReVanced app.


----------



## haxan (Sep 18, 2022)

LibreNyaa said:


> While this would work, ReVanced has more features than simply ad blocking. It allows background play, video downloads (via a quick link to the Newpipe app), integrates SponsorBlock natively, and many other patches you can make to the app, such as removing YouTube shorts, disabling the cast button, changing the YouTube logo, etc.


going to use this post to say how much I hate Youtube shorts!


----------



## krasaty (Sep 18, 2022)

haxan said:


> going to use this post to say how much I hate Youtube shorts!


Same. Removing the shorts shelf that pops up every 6 or so videos was a godsend.


----------



## Hero-Link (Sep 18, 2022)

Well... this doesnt work at all.

Not sure why people are saying that its working, because it isnt.


I did all the steps, installed the apk that it created... and still i get adds, even after patching.

Did anyone actually got it to work using this?


----------



## Naendow (Sep 18, 2022)

Stucks at repacking APK for me on my Pixel 5. :/


----------



## ChibiMofo (Sep 18, 2022)

On the one hand I'm glad I haven't seen an ad on Youtube since about 2010, but on the other hand I wish my eyes were still good enough to even want to watch something like Youtube ads on something smaller than a 32 inch display. Oh, and Haxan: You actually aren't required to watch Youtube Shorts, even on Android.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 18, 2022)

LibreNyaa said:


> We can through a Newpipe link in-app, but it just redirects you to the Newpipe app to download. I can't remember if they're doing it through them to stay safer from a takedown, but it would be nice to have it native in-app.


Although it's annoying having two apps do what only 1 app needs to do, it works, and quite well. Just sad that newpipe tops out at 1080p for videos, and not 4K.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 18, 2022)

Hero-Link said:


> Well... this doesnt work at all.
> 
> Not sure why people are saying that its working, because it isnt.
> 
> ...


You have to stop using the official YouTube app, and use the newly installed app it just made for you. It's called _*"YouTube ReVanced"*_ on your phone's desktop. I too thought it wasn't working at first, but my stupid ass kept trying the official YouTube app like an idiot.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Sep 18, 2022)

Cool.

I'm still using the original YT Vanced so I'll switch when it stops working.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 18, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> Cool.
> 
> I'm still using the original YT Vanced so I'll switch when it stops working.


I was thinking that too, but there's so many QoL advantages to this one that I immediately switched, and it's night and day. 10/10, worth the switch-up.


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 18, 2022)

Perfect timing! I was getting annoyed with the constant ads showing up in the YT home page  in the Vanced App..


----------



## Marc_LFD (Sep 18, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Perfect timing! I was getting annoyed with the constant ads showing up in the YT home page  in the Vanced App..


And if you use the YouTube / YouTube Music official apps for more than an hour without touching the screen, it asks if you're still using it or else it stops playing. I do see the advantage of it, but I do use it for long periods of time like a radio so that's pointless and a restriction (trying to push users to pay for the sub).


----------



## xdarkmario (Sep 18, 2022)

people keep speaking of the "Death" of vanced but i keep installing and it keeps working, never stopped working for me


----------



## CloudStrife190100 (Sep 18, 2022)

I used this patcher and patched everything for youtube. It installed fine but the app itself wouldn't open


----------



## tabzer (Sep 18, 2022)

Jayro said:


> You have to stop using the official YouTube app, and use the newly installed app it just made for you. It's called _*"YouTube ReVanced"*_ on your phone's desktop. I too thought it wasn't working at first, but my stupid ass kept trying the official YouTube app like an idiot.



You guys gotta pay attention to the different patches that you are applying.  If you install the one that says "custom branding" and says that it changes the icon and the name, you are going to have to look out for it.

Also, there is a patch that enables downloading, to respond to your earlier contention.  I haven't tested it.  It might not even work.



Idaho said:


> Hmmm, that's interesting, tho, I tried to patch my Youtube install with it and it just fucked it up, I got a message about split apk not being well supported prior to it tho, gonna stay on Vanced for the moment but I'm eager to be able to use revanced instead...



Did you apply a bunch of patches that it said it doesn't support, or did you attempt a method of trial and error?



Hero-Link said:


> Well... this doesnt work at all.
> 
> Not sure why people are saying that its working, because it isnt.
> 
> ...



Works for me, even thought it says my version is beyond its support.

In the patches list, did you enable "General Ads" and "Video Ads" then install the app as root after it finished?



CloudStrife190100 said:


> I used this patcher and patched everything for youtube. It installed fine but the app itself wouldn't open



Lol.  How many of them showed the disclaimer that the version wasn't supported?

Keep in mind that his is Alpha, which means worse than Beta.  Even though, it seems that the devs err on the side of caution and that you can get away with a little more than what the app advertises.


----------



## ZeroFX (Sep 18, 2022)

Based, used vanced for a really long time and switched to this a few days ago


----------



## Paulsar99 (Sep 18, 2022)

It works for me. Just need the youtube ver that was asked by the app.


----------



## Sir Tortoise (Sep 18, 2022)

Based


----------



## leon315 (Sep 18, 2022)

does apk comes with "update" feature?


----------



## tabzer (Sep 18, 2022)

leon315 said:


> does apk comes with "update" feature?


It looks like it.  Haven't been able to test it as there is no newer version yet.


----------



## gudenau (Sep 18, 2022)

I wonder why they don't use XPosed for stuff like this anymore.


----------



## City (Sep 18, 2022)

I just stopped using YouTube.


Yes, really.


What has become YouTube as of lately? Just a platform for a bunch of people who make money by reading Wikipedia articles out loud, claiming they "analyze" things. The more interesting videos, such as actual documentaries, are on other platforms already and you don't have to see your favorite youtube heroes making an ass of themselves by pulling statistics out of their asses claiming that you're a terrible person because you aren't subscribed to them. A video went viral? I can just look at the news if it's important. Or if it isn't, I'll just watch it on Facebook. Say what you want about Facebook, but at least the videos aren't a 10-minute overexplanation full of clickbait for a 15 seconds video.

Of course there are some good channels on YouTube, like Kurzgesagt, Techmoan, Thunderf00t and the funny AF Adrian Bliss. I support those who I can from Patreon and watch them there.

In 2007 I began "phasing out" my TV. At first by just watching The Simpsons when they aired and my favorite local TV Show. Once they started uploading them on the internet, I stopped using the TV altogether. But, as of the past few years, I've actually watched more TV, due to all the actual shows that are a lot better than some random teenager begging for subscribers while exploiting their userbase as much as they can.


----------



## Idaho (Sep 18, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Did you apply a bunch of patches that it said it doesn't support, or did you attempt a method of trial and error?



I applied all the available patches except the autoplay one, there was no warning about them not being supported, it's when I choose the app to patch that it told me it wasn't supported, I got my Youtube app from Aurora Store, dunno if that changes anything...


----------



## Sphaa (Sep 18, 2022)

I really hope they make this patch work with the Android TV version of youtube! I really want an ad-free alternative for my shield tv.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 18, 2022)

Does it have all the same features as Vanced or am I better sticking with that for now, since it still works?
I mainly use the black theme, SponsorBlock and Return YouTube Dislike, as well as the preferred quality settings Vanced offers, occasionally use background playback or playback with screen off.


----------



## LightBeam (Sep 18, 2022)

Instantly installed, even tho the Vanced app still worked pretty nice, I'll try that and mess with the patches on other apps


----------



## Willgheminass (Sep 18, 2022)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Does it have all the same features as Vanced or am I better sticking with that for now, since it still works?
> I mainly use the black theme, SponsorBlock and Return YouTube Dislike, as well as the preferred quality settings Vanced offers, occasionally use background playback or playback with screen off.


I've skimmed through all the patches in the app just now and it seems to have all of that.


----------



## LightBeam (Sep 18, 2022)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Does it have all the same features as Vanced or am I better sticking with that for now, since it still works?
> I mainly use the black theme, SponsorBlock and Return YouTube Dislike, as well as the preferred quality settings Vanced offers, occasionally use background playback or playback with screen off.


The apps are more updated, I had a bug where I had to swipe 2 times to go into fullscreen and it seems to work nice. Also you can basically add the patches you want, I think there is stuff that isn't on the Vanced app (like the HDR thing I think) but anyway you can add what you want really (you can delete some of the bloat and useless features on the navigation bar, makes the navigation easier, worth a try imo)


----------



## Paulsar99 (Sep 18, 2022)

Tried revanced for a few hours. App does bug randomly and ads still shows up from time to time. All I can say right now is that If you're happy with vanced then I suggest staying with the app for the time being.


----------



## gudenau (Sep 18, 2022)

By the way, this is the application I've been using: https://github.com/polymorphicshade/NewPipe


----------



## linuxares (Sep 18, 2022)

Idaho said:


> Hmmm, that's interesting, tho, I tried to patch my Youtube install with it and it just fucked it up, I got a message about split apk not being well supported prior to it tho, gonna stay on Vanced for the moment but I'm eager to be able to use revanced instead...


Delete existing YouTube app and install supported one


----------



## furbi963 (Sep 18, 2022)

Will they add support for Huawei devices?
Añadirán soporte para dispositivos Huawei?


----------



## shanefromoz (Sep 18, 2022)

Fold 3.
Applied the patches but the newly installed app open but blank screen.
Any way to fix?


----------



## CPG_ (Sep 18, 2022)

CeeDee said:


> what???


consoomer see consoomer buy



furbi963 said:


> Will they add support for Huawei devices?
> Añadirán soporte para dispositivos Huawei?


yes since its an android device


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 18, 2022)

I was having some issues installing the patched app after the Patcher finished, it threw a warning about the app not being recognized or something like that, and after clicking "Install anyway" it gave "App not installed" for some reason. Now it's properly installing now and I don't know why lol

However, another issue I am currently having is that after the patched app is installed (YouTube Revanced), I cannot seem to be able to open it no matter what.
Has anyone else had this issue too?
I think I should rather wait it out until this becomes more stable so I can properly make the switch between Vanced to Revanced, though I don't like the fact that I still need to rely on Vanced's microG, since that one isn't getting updated anymore neither.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 18, 2022)

shanefromoz said:


> Fold 3.
> Applied the patches but the newly installed app open but blank screen.
> Any way to fix?


Exactly the same for me on my Note 10 and on my A53 5G. Your phone and my 2 phones are all Samsung. I wonder if that is the connection why it isn't working for us.


----------



## linuxares (Sep 18, 2022)

shanefromoz said:


> Fold 3.
> Applied the patches but the newly installed app open but blank screen.
> Any way to fix?


Rooted or MicroG version?


----------



## linuxares (Sep 18, 2022)

People that don't have Root. You need to install MicroG.

Try installing Vanced MicroG. Seem to work out of the box after me and @VinsCool was playing around yesterday


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 18, 2022)

linuxares said:


> People that don't have Root. You need to install MicroG.
> 
> Try installing Vanced MicroG. Seem to work out of the box after me and @VinsCool was playing around yesterday


I do have microG, but for me the installed patched YouTube Revanced app just doesn't open up.
I do click on it, but the screen freezes for a few seconds and then continues as if the app never opened.


----------



## linuxares (Sep 18, 2022)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I do have microG, but for me the installed patched YouTube Revanced app just doesn't open up.
> I do click on it, but the screen freezes for a few seconds and then continues as if the app never opened.


Sounds like Vins had.

https://www.apkmirror.com/apk/team-.../microg-youtube-vanced-0-2-24-220220-release/ - this is totally fine sharing since it's FOSS


----------



## Jayro (Sep 18, 2022)

City said:


> I just stopped using YouTube.
> 
> 
> Yes, really.
> ...


Not all of us watch boring shit on YouTube you know... Some of us just want our fix of car crash compilations and paranormal videos.


----------



## Armadillo (Sep 18, 2022)

Works fine here. 

Installed with root.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 18, 2022)

linuxares said:


> People that don't have Root. You need to install MicroG.
> 
> Try installing Vanced MicroG. Seem to work out of the box after me and @VinsCool was playing around yesterday


MicroG already installed so that is not the reason why the patched youtube  app opens and immediately closes for me.


----------



## linuxares (Sep 18, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> MicroG already installed so that is not the reason why the patched youtube  app opens and immediately closes for me.


then I have no idea. Using the supported version or a newer/older one?


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 18, 2022)

What are the odds you can get banned for using this?


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 18, 2022)

Had no problem at all since installing the dead Vanced MicroG personally like Linuxares mentioned.

For some reason I was not able to install a different .apk for MicroG, but as long as it does the job I couldn't care less lol


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 18, 2022)

linuxares said:


> then I have no idea. Using the supported version or a newer/older one?


Supported version.


----------



## linuxares (Sep 18, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Supported version.


well it's still in Alpha. Try clear the cache of the youtube app and see if makes any difference.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 18, 2022)

linuxares said:


> well it's still in Alpha. Try clear the cache of the youtube app and see if makes any difference.


Just tried it still no luck. Like I said previously the few people I have seen with the same problem as me all have Samsung phones. That might be the reason or it might not. Who knows lol.


----------



## linuxares (Sep 18, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> J
> Just tried it still no luck lol. Like I said previously the few people I have seen with the same problem as me all have Samsung phones. That might be the reason or it might not. Who knows lol.


Maybe x3

I would honest try to give them a log on their github if possible.


----------



## shanefromoz (Sep 18, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Rooted or MicroG version?


Non rooted


----------



## SG854 (Sep 18, 2022)

I tried this and it did not work. All I got an app that wouldn't load. 

Unlike the Metaverse which will always work and always be there when you need it. Forever and Ever and Ever and Ever........


----------



## linuxares (Sep 18, 2022)

shanefromoz said:


> Non rooted


Try using the Vanced MicroG provided. Make sure you have MicroG selected in patches.


----------



## naddel81 (Sep 18, 2022)

does this require ROOT? my poco x3 pro is unmodified.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 18, 2022)

naddel81 said:


> does this require ROOT? my poco x3 pro is unmodified.


There's an earlier post in the thread where you can use MicroG instead.


----------



## shanefromoz (Sep 18, 2022)

Even with MicroG foes not open on unrooted fold 3


----------



## Marc_LFD (Sep 18, 2022)

ReVanced doesn't sound very stable as of now, then.

I don't have any complains about Vanced so I'll stick with it. Been using for a few years now and pretty happy with it.


----------



## linuxares (Sep 18, 2022)

shanefromoz said:


> Even with MicroG foes not open on unrooted fold 3


As @AmandaRose said earlier. Seem to be something with samsungs. I wonder why


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 18, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> ReVanced doesn't sound very stable as of now, then.
> 
> I don't have any complains about Vanced so I'll stick with it. Been using for a few years now and pretty happy with it.


Honestly after my initial issues where the app was crashing on launch due to MicroG stuff I messed up on my side, ReVanced fixed a LOT of the problems I had with the latest version of Vanced personally.
- random video decoding glitches was fixed for good
- more stable, could watch videos and browse for hours and not progressively getting slower and likely to crash
- MUCH snappier and responsive, faster load times, faster buffering and playback
- quality improvements for the videos, now the image is sharper and crisper for me, and the framerate is also smoother when playing back 60fps videos
- background playback isn't as broken as it used to be (but could still get better I think)

So my review as far as I have used it? A lot better than before, that's undeniable for me.
I especially like the fact that I did not at all expect the improvements in video playback quality, it really blew my mind how I was used to watching videos in a "washed out" kind of look and never realised this until now.
I also expected the app to get bloated, and slower, but no, it legitimately gained a considerable amount of performance with that new ReVanced patch, compared to the dead Vanced, which worked nice still, but had many issues for me.
Obviously this is de-facto a much superior version of the Youtube app now, the stock version is laughably crippled by ads and junk that slows things down like no one. 

Thanks again @linuxares for the helpful advices yesterday, I had some annoying troubleshooting but once I got MicroG fix, it ran absolutely great for me


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Sep 18, 2022)

Idaho said:


> Hmmm, that's interesting, tho, I tried to patch my Youtube install with it and it just fucked it up, I got a message about split apk not being well supported prior to it tho, gonna stay on Vanced for the moment but I'm eager to be able to use revanced instead...


Former Vanced user who's using ReVanced now, here (this is my experience, may be different as noted by other users like above);
For now it doesn't offer anything that Vanced didn't already. I would imagine as long as the main YouTube app doesn't get any new features in the coming months, you won't be missing out on anything by sticking with Vanced for a bit.
It's also just slightly more inconvenient to patch and install the APK as we have to now, but gives us more granular control over what features the app has which is nice.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Sep 18, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> MicroG already installed so that is not the reason why the patched youtube  app opens and immediately closes for me.


I had this problem as well until I grabbed MicroG from TeamVanced Github AND installed version 17.33.42 of the YouTube app via APK. Prior to that, I had YouTube through the Play Store (possibly my problem) and whatever MicroG version I'd happened to be using with Vanced prior. The version of YouTube may not be what's important, it could be the install method.


----------



## linuxares (Sep 18, 2022)

Youtube Music with ReVanced Codecs


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 18, 2022)

AkikoKumagara said:


> I had this problem as well until I grabbed MicroG from TeamVanced Github AND installed version 17.33.42 of the YouTube app via APK. Prior to that, I had YouTube through the Play Store (possibly my problem) and whatever MicroG version I'd happened to be using with Vanced prior. The version of YouTube may not be what's important, it could be the install method.


This exactly!

Also with that specific version of the Youtube APk when it was patched and installed, there is a bug where I was not able to load the .apk from the ReVanced manager to patch, so what I ultimately had done was installing the Youtube APK like normal, patched the new ReVanced Youtube app from it, and once I got it installed, I uninstalled the original Youtube app, then I was golden.

Just to make it clear, if you haven't rooted your phone, you need MicroG, but I couldn't get it installed for some reason, my phone would always fail to install it.
Thankfully, picking the Vanced MicroG version from the dead Vanced Manager app will work just fine, you can then remove the old Vanced Manager app and never use it again, once you are certain everything is set up and running as expected.
I know this is a lot of steps and it's a bit finicky, but I promise it was well worth the troubles once it was done!


----------



## linuxares (Sep 18, 2022)

And of course they release new patches for v 17.36.37 because I installed it yesterday


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 18, 2022)

linuxares said:


> And of course they release new patches for v 17.36.37 because I installed it yesterday


They sure are fast!
I'll keep using the one I got from last night and see how it goes, as far as I could tell, all my previous Youtube app issues have been solved so until I notice something new I will stick with the version I got set up for the time being, hehehe


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Sep 18, 2022)

Patching a fresh 17.36.37 APK for myself as we speak


----------



## linuxares (Sep 18, 2022)

VinsCool said:


> They sure are fast!
> I'll keep using the one I got from last night and see how it goes, as far as I could tell, all my previous Youtube app issues have been solved so until I notice something new I will stick with the version I got set up for the time being, hehehe


Haha they updated somethings with sponsorblock, but since my phone don't take 30mins to create the file. I will install ;D

But it seems it remembers the patches you had and only copy in the updated apk parts


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 18, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Haha they updated somethings with sponsorblock, but since my phone don't take 30mins to create the file. I will install ;D
> 
> But it seems it remembers the patches you had and only copy in the updated apk parts


That's really damn cool indeed!
Also it took more like an hour for me yesterday!  
I'll consider updating again once it's a worthy improvement in this case :3


----------



## linuxares (Sep 18, 2022)

VinsCool said:


> That's really damn cool indeed!
> Also it took more like an hour for me yesterday!
> I'll consider updating again once it's a worthy improvement in this case :3


and I just installed it 

OnePlus 7 Pro ;D

EDIT: Oh? It seem to made an error. Nothing got patched. Oh well repatching


----------



## altorn (Sep 18, 2022)

I'll wait until 2023 if/when my Vanced app stops working properly, then I'll start using ReVanced.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 18, 2022)

altorn said:


> I'll wait until 2023 if/when my Vanced app stops working properly, then I'll start using ReVanced.


Nothing wrong with that, I was actually considering doing the same thing, but since I had many annoying issues with the app, which all got solved plus gained unexpected improvements, I think that was well worth the troubles for getting it to work.


----------



## izzeling (Sep 18, 2022)

Is this working on FireTV? I am using SmartTubeNext currently which works great, but there are a couple of interface design choices that I prefer from the official app.


----------



## linuxares (Sep 18, 2022)

VinsCool said:


> Nothing wrong with that, I was actually considering doing the same thing, but since I had many annoying issues with the app, and all of that got solved plus got unexpected improvements, so that was well worth the troubles for getting it to work.


Actually noticed. In the patcher it say "Vanced MicroG". So you have to use it to get MicroG support.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 18, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Actually noticed. In the patcher it say "Vanced MicroG". So you have to use it to get MicroG support.


Well would be nice if they also add a buit-in install of that APK in this case :3


----------



## linuxares (Sep 18, 2022)

VinsCool said:


> Well would be nice if they also add a buit-in install of that APK in this case :3


Prerequisites​
Android 8 or higher.
For YouTube and YouTube Music - Vanced MicroG(Only for non-root).

They probably will. Since MicroG is opensource. It's not dangerous


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 18, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Prerequisites​
> Android 8 or higher.
> For YouTube and YouTube Music - Vanced MicroG(Only for non-root).


Well I wish I wasn't blind yesterday man! I swear I did not even see that!
So much for *YOU* to send me a link to MicroG that would not want to install on my phone in the process, hahahaa


----------



## linuxares (Sep 18, 2022)

Hmm something seems broken with the latest version. I get crashes on Youtube now. Oh well it's an alpha.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 18, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Hmm something seems broken with the latest version. I get crashes on Youtube now. Oh well it's an alpha.


Well you see what I mean now!
I will stick to the version I installed last night since I know it works perfectly, thank you!


----------



## linuxares (Sep 18, 2022)

VinsCool said:


> Well you see what I mean now!
> I will stick to the version I installed last night since I know it works perfectly, thank you!


Oh I'm willing to bite the bullet. I know how to get it to work so. I suspect "theme" might be an issue. I didn't see it before, so gonna try without it.

Confirmed, works now. Probably "themes" that was the issue for me.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Sep 19, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Oh I'm willing to bite the bullet. I know how to get it to work so. I suspect "theme" might be an issue. I didn't see it before, so gonna try without it.
> 
> Confirmed, works now. Probably "themes" that was the issue for me.


I have no issues here. I also disable theme since that's primarily for people with OLED who benefit from the extra dark theme anyway.


----------



## linuxares (Sep 19, 2022)

AkikoKumagara said:


> I have no issues here. I also disable theme since that's primarily for people with OLED who benefit from the extra dark theme anyway.


Cool! Different phones etc.  I just disabled it in patching and now it works. So no clue!


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 19, 2022)

I do like that new extra dark theme too!
My eyes are pleased since I could finally watch youtube without clogging my entire phone with slowdowns that increment over time while Youtube is running, specifically.

So much I spent hours watching videos last night, browsed, chatted on my phone, and not once Youtube had a hiccup.
Previously I would literally have to force close the app a few times to "refresh" it and run at a reasonable speed for a while, until I had to do it again.
And that's assuming it would not flat out crash onto me, which incidentally would do the same effect as a force close in this case lol


----------



## linuxares (Sep 19, 2022)

VinsCool said:


> I do like that new extra dark theme too!
> My eyes are pleased since I could finally watch youtube without clogging my entire phone with slowdowns that increment over time while Youtube is running, specifically.
> 
> So much I spent hours watching videos last night, browsed, chatted on my phone, and not once Youtube had a hiccup.
> ...


I honestly suspect the Youtube app itself rather than it being Vanced patched. But they ho, you got ReVanced and a more fresh version


----------



## Latiodile (Sep 19, 2022)

VinsCool said:


> Honestly after my initial issues where the app was crashing on launch due to MicroG stuff I messed up on my side, ReVanced fixed a LOT of the problems I had with the latest version of Vanced personally.
> - random video decoding glitches was fixed for good
> - more stable, could watch videos and browse for hours and not progressively getting slower and likely to crash
> - MUCH snappier and responsive, faster load times, faster buffering and playback
> ...


i actually haven't had any of these problems with normal vanced, so effectively the only "qol" stuff i'd be getting with this would be the ability to swipe down to refresh the home page again? which imo is a nonissue because i've gotten used to just restarting vanced if i want to refresh the homepage

but these performance problems are probably because i have a reasonable specced phone from a well known manufacturer so idk


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 19, 2022)

Latiodile said:


> i actually haven't had any of these problems with normal vanced, so effectively the only "qol" stuff i'd be getting with this would be the ability to swipe down to refresh the home page again? which imo is a nonissue because i've gotten used to just restarting vanced if i want to refresh the homepage
> 
> but these performance problems are probably because i have a reasonable specced phone from a well known manufacturer so idk


I already had that feature with Vanced, so yeah I don't know anymore really haha.
Still, improvements are nice, even if they aren't necessarily big ones, I like to be updated in this case, sometime it's things that aren't really visible to the end user after all.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Sep 19, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Youtube Music with ReVanced Codecs


I love the YT Music (Vanced) app it has the music I like to listen to and the UI doesn't feel outdated (whereas Amazon Music UI's does, imo).


----------



## linuxares (Sep 19, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> I love the YT Music (Vanced) app it has the music I like to listen to and the UI doesn't feel outdated (whereas Amazon Music UI's does, imo).


Honestly, install with this. It went from "It's decent" to "hey I can listen to this now" When I set the quality to "Always High". Then again, I use Spotify.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Sep 19, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Cool! Different phones etc.  I just disabled it in patching and now it works. So no clue!


Oh, I meant I only used with with theme disabled but it's been fine.

I'm on a OnePlus phone as well, tho; Nord N10 5G.


----------



## cvskid (Sep 19, 2022)

Is there a alternative to this that works on android 7 and below? Revanced requires at least android 8.0 and higher so it won't install on older devices.


----------



## linuxares (Sep 19, 2022)

cvskid said:


> Is there a alternative to this that works on android 7 and below? Revanced requires at least android 8.0 and higher so it won't install on older devices.


It's the manager that requires it. If youtube itself supports lower you can manually flash with a prebuilt version, or use one of the many many scripts.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 19, 2022)

Idaho said:


> I applied all the available patches except the autoplay one, there was no warning about them not being supported, it's when I choose the app to patch that it told me it wasn't supported, I got my Youtube app from Aurora Store, dunno if that changes anything...



I haven't tried Aurora Store.  I got the nodpi Youtube 17.36.37 and it worked for everything I tried but "download".  Download option still wants me to upgrade to premium.  
​


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Sep 19, 2022)

tabzer said:


> I haven't tried Aurora Store.  I got the nodpi Youtube 17.36.37 and it worked for everything I tried but "download".  Download option still wants me to upgrade to premium.
> ​


You have to use the download button integrated into the video player (which just forwards the download request to Newpipe, it won't work if Newpipe isn't present)


----------



## tabzer (Sep 19, 2022)

AkikoKumagara said:


> You have to use the download button integrated into the video player (which just forwards the download request to Newpipe, it won't work if Newpipe isn't present)



I downloaded newpipe but youtube is still trying to sell me premium when I hit the download button.  Is there a method to binding the action to forward to newpipe that I am unaware of?


----------



## wolf-snake (Sep 19, 2022)

been fiddling with this for a whole hour... I rather go back to regular Youtube instead of dealing with this. I know i can just go back to back to Vanced but this pissed me off too much that i rather deal with 40 minute "Ads" about a Podcast that i don't care about and Raid Shadow Legends sponsorships.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Sep 19, 2022)

tabzer said:


> I downloaded newpipe but youtube is still trying to sell me premium when I hit the download button.  Is there a method to binding the action to forward to newpipe that I am unaware of?


----------



## tabzer (Sep 19, 2022)

AkikoKumagara said:


> use the download button integrated into the video player


Here I thought you were being redundant for the sake of the _other _idiots.


(Thank you.)


----------



## HalfScoper (Sep 19, 2022)

(Tried to read through the thread and see if a suggestion like that was posted already, didn't find any, please excuse if I'm wrong)

A barebone alternative for when any of those managers/patchers/whatever won't work anymore (the NewPipe + Sponsorblock fork is also a nice app-alternative by the way), would be using a browser with extensions enabled, at least on Android; maybe on iPhones with jailbreak, I don't know.

I personally use Kiwi Browser, extensions are:

- SponsorBlock for YouTube
- uBlock Origin
- YouTube BG (I found it on Github a while back, I think I discovered it here https://github.com/kiwibrowser/android/issues/60 , idk if it will work in other browsers)

Sure it doesn't let you download but just use a website like y2mate for that, at least I do.


----------



## tmnr1992 (Sep 19, 2022)

Hero-Link said:


> Well... this doesnt work at all.
> 
> Not sure why people are saying that its working, because it isnt.
> 
> ...


Nope, I couldn't get it to boot, but I got that message saying something about a split app and that errors might occur before patching.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 19, 2022)

tmnr1992 said:


> Nope, I couldn't get it to boot, but I got that message saying something about a split app and that errors might occur before patching.


Get the nodpi version.  The multi apkm install won't work.

https://www.apkmirror.com/apk/googl...ease/youtube-17-36-37-2-android-apk-download/


----------



## Wavy (Sep 19, 2022)

I cant get this thing to install at all. I've installed the manager, but when I get to actually patch Youtube, it warns me about using a split APK, whatever that means. But even when it does create the APK, it can't install using Android's built-in package installer, throwing me an "App not installed" error. I've used SmartPack's Package Manager but that doesn't work either as it says "Installation cancelled by user".

I'm getting desperate and really need help. Maybe there's something I'm missing, but I can't for the life of me figure it out.

Quick edit: Might try the Youtube APK above instead. I'll see if that changes anything.


----------



## linuxares (Sep 19, 2022)

Wavy said:


> I cant get this thing to install at all. I've installed the manager, but when I get to actually patch Youtube, it warns me about using a split APK, whatever that means. But even when it does create the APK, it can't install using Android's built-in package installer, throwing me an "App not installed" error. I've used SmartPack's Package Manager but that doesn't work either as it says "Installation cancelled by user".
> 
> I'm getting desperate and really need help. Maybe there's something I'm missing, but I can't for the life of me figure it out.
> 
> Quick edit: Might try the Youtube APK above instead. I'll see if that changes anything.


Don't use "packagers" etc. Just download the proper apk from apkmirror.


----------



## Necron (Sep 19, 2022)

Was having decoding issues myself and decided to give this a go.

At first the patcher would create an apk and install it (I got the split apk message every time) but that new app wouldn't work, so I reverted to the factory YouTube app, updated microg, installed a nodpi apk of the stock YouTube and that did the trick!

I'll see how this one fares, but it already feels snappier than Vanced did after the discontinuation. Will update soon.


----------



## MadMakuFuuma (Sep 19, 2022)

LibreNyaa said:


> While this would work, ReVanced has more features than simply ad blocking. It allows background play, video downloads (via a quick link to the Newpipe app), integrates SponsorBlock natively, and many other patches you can make to the app, such as removing YouTube shorts, disabling the cast button, changing the YouTube logo, etc.


the sponsorblock part is realy good.  is funny how some of tha channels that (for idk what reason) i still subscribe, with sponsorblock and all other blocks, reduces a video from 30 min to 14 and a half, because MOST OF THE VIDEO is sponsors. and im talking about slope's game room...

but yeah, revanced (like the vanced app was in the past) have so many good features, that simply patch original youtube (for me at least) is not enough, but i appreciate the existence of this option, in case comething goes wrong with all other available options.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 19, 2022)

MadMakuFuuma said:


> the sponsorblock part is realy good.  is funny how some of tha channels that (for idk what reason) i still subscribe, with sponsorblock and all other blocks, reduces a video from 30 min to 14 and a half, because MOST OF THE VIDEO is sponsors. and im talking about slope's game room...
> 
> but yeah, revanced (like the vanced app was in the past) have so many good features, that simply patch original youtube (for me at least) is not enough, but i appreciate the existence of this option, in case comething goes wrong with all other available options.



I've never played with the vanced app.  Are there features that aren't supported by revanced?


----------



## MadMakuFuuma (Sep 19, 2022)

tabzer said:


> I've never played with the vanced app.  Are there features that aren't supported by revanced?


i dont think so. maybe one or two new features (the download thing, for example). if vanced still works for you, i dont see the need to "upgrade" XD. i did changed to revanced for my new smartphone, and the experience was really good so far. my current setup for youtube is: adblock on browsers (windows), smartube on my fire tv stick and revanced on mobile devices.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 19, 2022)

MadMakuFuuma said:


> i dont think so. maybe one or two new features (the download thing, for example). if vanced still works for you, i dont see the need to "upgrade" XD. i did changed to revanced for my new smartphone, and the experience was really good so far. my current setup for youtube is: adblock on browsers (windows), smartube on my fire tv stick and revanced on mobile devices.


I'm happy with revanced being open-source, mitigating the privacy concerns to being (more or less) a google issue.


----------



## Wavy (Sep 19, 2022)

linuxares said:


> I honestly suspect the Youtube app itself rather than it being Vanced patched. But they ho, you got ReVanced and a more fresh version


Yeah. Youtube moved to split APKs and I installed the installed the version from tabzer's link, but the Revanced APK still is refusing to install. So I dunno.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 19, 2022)

Wavy said:


> Yeah. Youtube moved to split APKs and I installed the installed the version from tabzer's link, but the Revanced APK still is refusing to install. So I dunno.


Refusing to install?  I chose to install as root option as the regular install always fails for me.  I don't know how to get past that.  There's some mention about "microG", but I don't know anything about it.


----------



## LibreNyaa (Sep 19, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Refusing to install?  I chose to install as root option as the regular install always fails for me.  I don't know how to get past that.  There's some mention about "microG", but I don't know anything about it.


MicroG is a reimplementation of Google Play Services. It isn't (or at least shouldn't be) required to start or install the app, just to be able to log into your Google account without root. Regular install has always worked for me, but I use the install scripts and haven't tried the manager itself yet.


----------



## MadMakuFuuma (Sep 19, 2022)

LibreNyaa said:


> MicroG is a reimplementation of Google Play Services. It isn't required to start or install the app, just to be able to log into your Google account without root. Regular install has always worked for me, but I use the install scripts and haven't tried the manager itself yet.


funny thing is, even when my devices are rooted in the past, i still used the non root version of vanced. simply because I couldn't find any benefit other than not use microG to log-in. to be honest, i never liked the idea of replace the original youtube. i prefer to use a side apk and not mess with original apks, just in case of something going wrong.
the no root version worked (and still work) fine in all devices. (i know the "cast bug" on non root, but i dont use that option anyways XD)


----------



## Wavy (Sep 19, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Refusing to install?  I chose to install as root option as the regular install always fails for me.  I don't know how to get past that.  There's some mention about "microG", but I don't know anything about it.


Well, I was finally able to get Revanced to install with microG as non-root. Just had to use the Android built-in installer.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Sep 19, 2022)

haxan said:


> going to use this post to say how much I hate Youtube shorts!


Preach!
My YT is basically throw something on while I do my work. And 10s vids just don't do it for me


----------



## shanefromoz (Sep 19, 2022)

Wavy said:


> Well, I was finally able to get Revanced to install with microG as non-root. Just had to use the Android built-in installer.


Could you please explain how and where did you get download please


----------



## Wavy (Sep 19, 2022)

shanefromoz said:


> Could you please explain how and where did you get download please


Download for the manager is here and the download for the needed Youtube APK is here.


----------



## titan_tim (Sep 19, 2022)

If running the Revanced youtube app looks like it runs then shuts down immediately, it's because you need microG installed. I logged into google services using microG, and the app works as it should.


----------



## CyKoDeLiC (Sep 19, 2022)

Tried patching everything checked and installed it as nonroot. Can't start the app, says that it closed a few times Already so I need to force shut it down.

Anybody can help?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 19, 2022)

LightBeam said:


> The apps are more updated, I had a bug where I had to swipe 2 times to go into fullscreen and it seems to work nice. Also you can basically add the patches you want, I think there is stuff that isn't on the Vanced app (like the HDR thing I think) but anyway you can add what you want really (you can delete some of the bloat and useless features on the navigation bar, makes the navigation easier, worth a try imo)


What HDR thing? Vanced does have a setting for HDR max brightness.


----------



## shanefromoz (Sep 19, 2022)

Wavy said:


> Download for the manager is here and the download for the needed Youtube APK is here.


Do i delete the original youtube app then install these?


----------



## shanefromoz (Sep 19, 2022)

SonyUSA said:


> Yes. However, if you don't have root, select the option to install a secondary "revanced" version of the app. Without root, the app signature will not match and it will give you errors trying to "update" the installed app.
> 
> I tested the patches on YT and YT Music and they work great! It even works to patch Tiktok.
> 
> Btw, you'll still need (vanced) MicroG to log in with your Google ID if you're installing a secondary ReVanced app.


Could you explain to me about microg please


----------



## LightBeam (Sep 19, 2022)

The Real Jdbye said:


> What HDR thing? Vanced does have a setting for HDR max brightness.


I think that's it, so I guess it's not new. Still plenty of other options tho + patching tiktok/twitter/reddit is great, finally 0 ads in there + there are some patches for YouTube Music too which is neat. Vanced only had background and stuff, now you can remove every subscribe prompt and some other stuff. Just great stuff.


----------



## LightBeam (Sep 19, 2022)

shanefromoz said:


> Could you explain to me about microg please


You install this. That's it.
https://www.apkmirror.com/apk/team-vanced/microg-youtube-vanced/#description


----------



## shanefromoz (Sep 19, 2022)

LightBeam said:


> You install this. That's it.
> https://www.apkmirror.com/apk/team-vanced/microg-youtube-vanced/#description


Do i delete my current youtube app?
Do i need the vanced manager also?


----------



## Wavy (Sep 19, 2022)

shanefromoz said:


> Do i delete the original youtube app then install these?


I didn't have to uninstall my version of YouTube when doing it, so no.


----------



## shanefromoz (Sep 19, 2022)

Wavy said:


> I didn't have to uninstall my version of YouTube when doing it, so no.


Can open the vanced microG settings but nothing else.
Do i need to install something else?


----------



## LightBeam (Sep 19, 2022)

shanefromoz said:


> Can open the vanced microG settings but nothing else.
> Do i need to install something else?


Dude, I told you. Install this, that's it. No need for Vanced Manager. You have the Revanced manager now. You don't uninstall the YouTube app you have since you're patching it. It's not as complicated as you seem to think


----------



## shanefromoz (Sep 19, 2022)

LightBeam said:


> Dude, I told you. Install this, that's it. No need for Vanced Manager. You have the Revanced manager now. You don't uninstall the YouTube app you have since you're patching it. It's not as complicated as you seem to think


I have Youtube ReVanced working.
Not sure how i got it to work but it does


----------



## LightBeam (Sep 19, 2022)

shanefromoz said:


> I have Youtube ReVanced working.
> Not sure how i got it to work but it does


Haha see, told you it's not complicated. Enjoy


----------



## shanefromoz (Sep 19, 2022)

Is my google account safe using this app?


----------



## mrdude (Sep 19, 2022)

Sphaa said:


> I really hope they make this patch work with the Android TV version of youtube! I really want an ad-free alternative for my shield tv.


Couldn't you just extract, mod the Androidmanifest.xml file to be able to install on non android TV, repack and sign then install on your rooted phone. Then patch on the rooted phone. Use apk extractor to extract the modded app and then copy to your computer, Then mod again so that the app is renamed and install on your Android TV. I've not tried doing this myself but I doubt it's all that difficult.


----------



## HideoKojima (Sep 19, 2022)

Never install an APK outside the play store even tho sometimes some apps on the app store have malware.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 19, 2022)

shanefromoz said:


> Do i delete my current youtube app?





Wavy said:


> I didn't have to uninstall my version of YouTube when doing it, so no.



I had to delete youtube updates before installing the  17.36.37 version, as I had 17.36.39 already installed.



HideoKojima said:


> Never install an APK outside the play store even tho sometimes some apps on the app store have malware.



Google is malware.  You have to pick and choose your battles.  APK Mirror has a good rep.


----------



## shanefromoz (Sep 19, 2022)

With Vanced microG settings is it safe to add my google account details there?

** All good made fake user on google **


----------



## LibreNyaa (Sep 19, 2022)

shanefromoz said:


> With Vanced microG settings is it safe to add my google account details there?
> 
> ** All good made fake user on google **


Yes, if it allows you to sign in at all, then that means it's set up correctly.


----------



## LibreNyaa (Sep 19, 2022)

HideoKojima said:


> Never install an APK outside the play store even tho sometimes some apps on the app store have malware.


The Play Store has plenty of malware, but it is perfectly safe to install APKs from outside the Play Store as long as you do due diligence such as running it through virustotal, and making sure you're getting it from a trustworthy source. That's about all that's happening on the Play Store anyway.

As for ReVanced, it's all open source, so you could compile it yourself if you're concerned about malware.


----------



## Wavy (Sep 19, 2022)

shanefromoz said:


> With Vanced microG settings is it safe to add my google account details there?
> 
> ** All good made fake user on google **


microG is safe. It's not like you had to make a new account



tabzer said:


> I had to delete youtube updates before installing the 17.36.37 version, as I had 17.36.39 already installed.


When I updated YouTube in the Play Store it only went up to 17.36.37. Weird.


----------



## HideoKojima (Sep 19, 2022)

LibreNyaa said:


> The Play Store has plenty of malware, but it is perfectly safe to install APKs from outside the Play Store as long as you do due diligence such as running it through virustotal, and making sure you're getting it from a trustworthy source. That's about all that's happening on the Play Store anyway.
> 
> As for ReVanced, it's all open source, so you could compile it yourself if you're concerned about malware.


That's applicable when you can perform the due diligence as you said otherwise I'd avoid this. I usually use an emulator on PC when I want to use any modded APK for testing purposes but never on my main phone.


----------



## LibreNyaa (Sep 19, 2022)

HideoKojima said:


> That's applicable when you can perform the due diligence as you said otherwise I'd avoid this. I usually use an emulator on PC when I want to use any modded APK for testing purposes but never on my main phone.


Fair enough, definitely safer sticking to the Play Store than random downloads without checking anything.


----------



## Taikutsumaranai (Sep 19, 2022)

I've compiled this and installed it some weeks ago. Can't live without this app honestly. I had thousands of hours on the original Vanced from skipping intros and sponsorcrap and I am glad Revanced kept that feature.


----------



## ExperiencersInternational (Sep 19, 2022)

Chary said:


> View attachment 327694​
> Rising from the ashes of YouTube Vanced is the ReVanced project, which has seen a major milestone with the release of the ReVanced Manager app. ReVanced came to be after Google went after the original YouTube Vanced app with a cease and desist, resulting in the end of the sideloadable Android app that allowed users to skip sponsors, ads, and other tweaks usually exclusive to the paid YouTube Premium subscription, but for free.
> 
> ReVanced does those same things, but exists in the form of an Android app patch, as distributing a pre-patched .apk YouTube client is illegal. Additionally, this project is fully open-source, and you can follow its development on GitHub. Previously, users have been able to use the ReVanced patch, though it required building the patch from the source code. Now, however, the ReVanced Manager has been released, which simply and easily patches the YouTube app. Currently, the manager is in an alpha release, and offers support for patching out timeline ads on Twitter, or general advertisements on the official Reddit app, alongside the primary focus of adding quality of life features to both YouTube and YouTube Music.
> ...


Really nice to see that a YouTube Vanced style app is popping up so soon after Vanced's cease and desist over it's logo. Seems to have a lot of the main features of Vanced from my experience, missing RYD though, hope this ends up getting added to ReVanced, continuing using standard Vanced for now since it still works fine.

Edit: Never mind, it does support RYD. I've done the Music patch on my POCO X3 Pro and it works fine, going to check out standard YT patch too. No idea if it's going to work though since my YT app is on 17.01 rn. Edit 2: It worked, but I don't think all my settings worked. Edit 3: Updated standard YT to the latest version and the patched version just crashes unfortunately.


----------



## hyprskllz (Sep 19, 2022)

tried patching youtube, new apk doesn't open at all. maybe i'm missing something?


----------



## tabzer (Sep 19, 2022)

hyprskllz said:


> tried patching youtube, new apk doesn't open at all. maybe i'm missing something?


Different phones have different compatibility issues.  Couple points to try:  if you could, did you try downloading from the google play store then try patching that first?  if installing from a non google play store source (ie apk mirror), does the app work before you patch it?


----------



## eyeliner (Sep 19, 2022)

Installed, the manager reports as the patches being installed, but didn't do squat.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 19, 2022)

hyprskllz said:


> tried patching youtube, new apk doesn't open at all. maybe i'm missing something?



I did that too and it does the same, I have a Redmi 9



eyeliner said:


> Installed, the manager reports as the patches being installed, but didn't do squat.



That used to happen to me.
When the patching installation finishes, it throws you a warning about the app not being recognized or something like that, and it gives you two options:
"Install anyway" or "OK"
If you click on "OK" it bypasses the installation, and you end up with nothing being patched/installed, except that the patcher app for some reason still says it did get installed (which is false).

You have to select the "Install anyway" option and make sure you get a message confirming the installation, or else you won't see anything.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Sep 19, 2022)

I have somehow managed to still keep the latest YouTube Vanced working on all of my devices, but with constant crashes and issues. This is a great release.


----------



## Lordmau5 (Sep 19, 2022)

@hyprskllz @ShadowOne333 You have to get the non-split APK from some third-party site.
If you download the YouTube app from the Play Store it will install the split APK, which is incompatible with the patching.


----------



## ExperiencersInternational (Sep 19, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> still keep the latest YouTube Vanced working on all of my devices, but with constant crashes and issues



Vanced has never crashed for me, on a POCO X3 Pro on Android 12 on version 17.03.38.

Going to try the advice suggested above to get non APKS version of the YT app.


----------



## tmnr1992 (Sep 19, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Get the nodpi version.  The multi apkm install won't work.
> 
> https://www.apkmirror.com/apk/googl...ease/youtube-17-36-37-2-android-apk-download/


Thanks, I installed it and tried the revanced manager again and it worked. Sadly I can't cast videos to the tv which was also broken in the last version of youtube vanced.


----------



## wurstpistole (Sep 19, 2022)

seems _very _pre-alpha, almost every useful patch (like removing ads) shows unsupported version


----------



## linuxares (Sep 19, 2022)

wurstpistole said:


> seems _very _pre-alpha, almost every useful patch (like removing ads) shows unsupported version


Use a supported YouTube version...


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 19, 2022)

TO EVERYONE HAVING ISSUES WITH THE INSTALLATION/PATCHING

After reading through several comments, I found that indeed, using the non-split version of YouTube as the base app for the Patcher solves the issue of the Revanced app not opening or opening to a black screen.

So basically, do this:

Clear all the data of the official YouTube app you have installed, including update data, leave it as vanilla as possible.
Download the non-split YouTube APK from here:
https://www.apkmirror.com/apk/googl...ease/youtube-17-36-37-2-android-apk-download/
Make sure you have Vanced microG installed before continuing.
Then, open up the Revanced Patcher and patch the YouTube app with the newly installed non-split app as the base. Don't forget to select your custom changes if you so desire.
Begin the patching process.
After it's done, you might get a prompt about the Play Services warning you about the legality of the app, simply select "Install anyway"
You should now see the "YouTube Revanced" app installed in your phone's home menu.
Open it, and it should bring you right up to YouTube now with your custom options patched in
Enjoy!
For Android TV users, I suggest using SmartTubeNext instead. It has more or less the same basic features from Vanced like SponsorBlock and being able to login to your main YouTube account. I've been using it for around a year now and it's been working wonderfully for me ever since. You can also register several accounts and change them right from the app with just a couple clicks away, so your browsing recommendations don't get clogged with random stuff from other people watching SmartTubeNext when you're not the one watching


----------



## tabzer (Sep 19, 2022)

ShadowOne333 said:


> TO EVERYONE HAVING ISSUES WITH THE INSTALLATION/PATCHING
> 
> After reading through several comments, I found that indeed, using the non-split version of YouTube as the base app for the Patcher solves the issue of the Revanced app not opening or opening to a black screen.
> 
> ...




Some devices might not work well with that version, so it is good to check if it even works for you prior to patching. 

I have a Nexus 5x that doesn't work with it, but it does download a split version of youtube from the play store, gets warnings from revanced manager, and still patches successfully.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Sep 19, 2022)

Now.. if only they made a version for YouTube on Android TV... (and fire tv too but they're literally the same damn thing under the hood)


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 19, 2022)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> Now.. if only they made a version for YouTube on Android TV... (and fire tv too but they're literally the same damn thing under the hood)



SmartTube Next does the exact same, and you can even sync your YouTube account to browse on it with full-on SponsorBlock and other nice features.


----------



## ExperiencersInternational (Sep 19, 2022)

After messing about with a while, the only issue is that SponsorBlock does not work. For example, here is a video that would have enough views to have sponsor info in the database yet it doesn't show up:



Spoiler







And here's my settings by the way:









Really hope this gets fixed, this is the one thing that's really missing for me now.

Edit: I think it might just be an intermittent issue, it worked fine on another video, I've been having problems with PiP as well.


----------



## realg123 (Sep 20, 2022)

Sweet


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 20, 2022)

xdarkmario said:


> people keep speaking of the "Death" of vanced but i keep installing and it keeps working, never stopped working for me



They're working slowly.  Google is now starting to block sign ins from modded youtube apps like Vanced and uYou+ (iOS)

For the reason of "the source cannot be verified if it is safe."

https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/6010255?hl=en

This is the beginning. Once they lock out account sign in (without any bypass methods being discovered)...they'll lock out basic unsigned access too.  When Vanced was supported, Google tried this a couple of times before and Vanced Dev had to push an update to fix it.

EDIT: I didn't see this official support link until now, but it sounds like all 3rd party sign in from YouTube like Kodi access is dead too


----------



## hyprskllz (Sep 20, 2022)

ShadowOne333 said:


> TO EVERYONE HAVING ISSUES WITH THE INSTALLATION/PATCHING
> 
> After reading through several comments, I found that indeed, using the non-split version of YouTube as the base app for the Patcher solves the issue of the Revanced app not opening or opening to a black screen.
> 
> ...


sadly still doesn't work for me. the patched apk open up for a second then just kicked me to home screen again.


----------



## hyprskllz (Sep 20, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Different phones have different compatibility issues.  Couple points to try:  if you could, did you try downloading from the google play store then try patching that first?  if installing from a non google play store source (ie apk mirror), does the app work before you patch it?


tried the app from the play store, doesn't even open. nothing shows up when i tried to open the patched apk. then i tried the non split version from apkmirror, opens up before kicking me out again.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 20, 2022)

hyprskllz said:


> tried the app from the play store, doesn't even open. nothing shows up when i tried to open the patched apk. then i tried the non split version from apkmirror, opens up before kicking me out again.


Do the apps work before you patch?


----------



## hyprskllz (Sep 20, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Do the apps work before you patch?


yep, tried the base app before patching, works without issues. the thing is i tried patching the apk from play store and works really well, but i disabled the custom name and icon. since don't like the idea of having two identical app with the same name and icons, i deleted the patched one and tried patching again, now it doesn't work no matter what method i tried patching it with.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 20, 2022)

hyprskllz said:


> sadly still doesn't work for me. the patched apk open up for a second then just kicked me to home screen again.



Do you have Vanced microG installed ?
Did ypu enable said patch option when making the patching process


----------



## tabzer (Sep 20, 2022)

hyprskllz said:


> yep, tried the base app before patching, works without issues. the thing is i tried patching the apk from play store and works really well, but i disabled the custom name and icon. since don't like the idea of having two identical app with the same name and icons, i deleted the patched one and tried patching again, now it doesn't work no matter what method i tried patching it with.


Since you got it working once, I am pretty confident that you can do it again.  I would just uninstall all youtube apps+updates and start the process over the way you got it to work the first time.


----------



## hyprskllz (Sep 20, 2022)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Do you have Vanced microG installed ?
> Did ypu enable said patch option when making the patching process


i thought that was preinstalled when i installed the patched apk, do i need to  install it separately?


tabzer said:


> Since you got it working once, I am pretty confident that you can do it again.  I would just uninstall all youtube apps+updates and start the process over the way you got it to work the first time.


but i got it working with the play store version of youtube which supposedly doesn't work with it. maybe something borked the patching process. i'll try the microg thingy first then.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 20, 2022)

hyprskllz said:


> but i got it working with the play store version of youtube which supposedly doesn't work with it.



It _*can *_work for some systems, despite telling you that it the version isn't supported.


----------



## hyprskllz (Sep 20, 2022)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Do you have Vanced microG installed ?
> Did ypu enable said patch option when making the patching process





tabzer said:


> It _*can *_work for some systems, despite telling you that it the version isn't supported.


having microg installed finally got it working . now i can finally watch adless without having to support google.
now i wonder why it was working before, i never installed microg.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 20, 2022)

hyprskllz said:


> having microg installed finally got it working . now i can finally watch adless without having to support google.
> now i wonder why it was working before, i never installed microg.


I added a point about having Vanced microG installed in my proceedure list to patch it properly, right before entering the patcher point.


----------



## hyprskllz (Sep 20, 2022)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I added a point about having Vanced microG installed in my proceedure list to patch it properly, right before entering the patcher point.


yes, i don't know why that point slipped my eye. still, thank you for your guide.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 20, 2022)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I added a point about having Vanced microG installed in my proceedure list to patch it properly, right before entering the patcher point.


Is Vanced microG the workaround for non-root users?  I'm not really understanding what it is for.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 20, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Is Vanced microG the workaround for non-root users?  I'm not really understanding what it is for.


Yeah it is.
It's basically what the original Vanced used to allow for signing into your YouTube account while on the modded app.


----------



## linuxares (Sep 20, 2022)

It's an opensource implementation of Googles Services. It doesn't work with all but many.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 20, 2022)

I know nobody has asked for it yet, but I have had issues with playstore automatically updating my youtube install, despite updates being disabled in the play store itself, breaking my revanced patch settings. 

I was able to detach YouTube and YT Music from the playstore to prevent any form of automatic updating.

I believe you do need ROOT for this:

With TeMiFi, detach youtube from play store doing the following in the menu:
> Application Info / Manage
> Detach Package from Playstore
> DETACH: Select package then Protection Level
> Youtube - com.google.android.youtube
> 3- invalidate the data, block any attempted corrections and elicit an error in the calling client


----------



## linuxares (Sep 20, 2022)

tabzer said:


> I know nobody has asked for it yet, but I have had issues with playstore automatically updating my youtube install, despite updates being disabled in the play store itself, breaking my revanced patch settings.
> 
> I was able to detach YouTube and YT Music from the playstore to prevent any form of automatic updating.
> 
> ...


Ye you need root to detach. So it's honestly easier to download the right APK and then install it as root.

You have to tell Google to stop autoupdate on Youtube.

EDIT:

Enter Play Store.
Search for Youtube.
Go in to the Youtube app store page.
Press the "settings" thing on the top right.
Uncheck Auto-Update

Done! No Root needed.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 20, 2022)

linuxares said:


> You have to tell Google to stop autoupdate on Youtube


I did, but as I said, it kept updating anyway.  It's a known issue, though I don't know how common.

Anyway, it even if one doesn't suffer from that kind of "glitch", there is the perk of being able to "update all" and not have youtube/ytmusic be on that list.


----------



## linuxares (Sep 20, 2022)

tabzer said:


> I did, but as I said, it kept updating anyway.  It's a known issue, though I don't know how common.
> 
> Anyway, it even if one doesn't suffer from that kind of "glitch", there is the perk of being able to "update all" and not have youtube/ytmusic be on that list.


Oh I have just "de-listed" them. And if I press "update all" it will ask if I want to update them as well.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Sep 20, 2022)

haxan said:


> going to use this post to say how much I hate Youtube shorts!


then u must hate tiktok?


----------



## eyeliner (Sep 20, 2022)

ShadowOne333 said:


> TO EVERYONE HAVING ISSUES WITH THE INSTALLATION/PATCHING
> 
> After reading through several comments, I found that indeed, using the non-split version of YouTube as the base app for the Patcher solves the issue of the Revanced app not opening or opening to a black screen.
> 
> ...


Send love towards this human. 
This works, and I just have to make my youngest to open this instead of the normal YouTube app. 

Question:
Does this impede our favorite creators from making a dime? 
I don't mind watching an advert or two to support Karl Jobst, Kosmic, etc... 

But my kid watches those numbers/colors videos,and there's millions of views on that already, so they won't loose much. 

Thanks.


----------



## duwen (Sep 20, 2022)

If you're using an Android based smart tv you should just be using SmartTubeNext ...it's been doing what revanced has been doing for significantly longer and never got shut down.


----------



## HarveyHouston (Sep 21, 2022)

So, not a YouTube client like before - you need the YouTube app still, but it patches YouTube where it acts like Vanced.

...And what makes them think this will not be taken down? Anyone remember YouTube-DL's takedown? Fortunately, it's been reinstated after proof was made that it wasn't actually trying to access paywalled gardens, but that could change with YouTube adding premium content...


----------



## Legas3_14 (Sep 21, 2022)

I will check it out, Vanced still works on my phone but I don't know for how long


----------



## MadMakuFuuma (Sep 22, 2022)

duwen said:


> If you're using an Android based smart tv you should just be using SmartTubeNext ...it's been doing what revanced has been doing for significantly longer and never got shut down.


for smart tvs, sticks and any box that uses a remore control, it is the best option indeed. and you can log into google accounts too, like a video, subscribe to channels, block sponsors, small takling, youtuber begging for you to watch their videos every 30 seconds... XD

 for android smartphones, tablets whatever, i still think revanced (non-rooted) is currently the best option available, or the old vanced using the ShadowOne333 tips.


----------



## xdarkmario (Sep 22, 2022)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> They're working slowly.  Google is now starting to block sign ins from modded youtube apps like Vanced and uYou+ (iOS)
> 
> For the reason of "the source cannot be verified if it is safe."
> 
> ...


well ill keep rocking it until it dies.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 22, 2022)

HarvHouHacker said:


> *....but that could change with YouTube adding premium content...*



LOL YouTube gave up "premium / original" content as of January this year....waiting for Stadia to be the next shoe to drop


----------



## HarveyHouston (Sep 23, 2022)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> LOL YouTube gave up "premium / original" content as of January this year....waiting for Stadia to be the next shoe to drop


They're still trying to monetize (parts of) YouTube, though. That's my point.


----------



## Pickle_Rick (Sep 24, 2022)

Installed it on my Galaxy A53 (no-root) and it works perfectly. Background play, return youtube dislike, sponsorblock, and adblock are all working perfectly. This is nice.


----------



## Coldblackice (Sep 26, 2022)

City said:


> I just stopped using YouTube.
> 
> 
> Yes, really.
> ...


This x 1000.

I couldn't put it into words until reading this, but it's so true: YouTube has become a can of spam, watered down and shaken vigorously, then served up as "fresh" content.

It's channels upon channels of everyone ripping each other's content and B-roll clips, playing chicken with DMCA, then re-mashing it all together with slightly worse mic audio and background noise. "_Reading Wikipedia articles out loud_" *SO true! *Perfectly put.

And then half of the average video's time is obnoxious screaming channel intros/outros, and of course best of all, copious desperate begging to "_S-S-S-SMASH that like button and subscribe!!!!11_" ...thank lawdy for SponsorBlock.

The "creators" have also all figured out how to game the algorithm: using clickbaity titles and colorfully flashy thumbnails with the face of some doofus with a mouth gaping wide open like they're watching an extinction-sized meteorite tearing through the Earth's atmosphere toward them.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Sep 29, 2022)

Google is killing off YouTube Originals (other than Cobra Kai, the rest sucked) so what reason is there to pay for the service? Convenience for parents who use it across multiple devices (that are not Android/Windows).


----------



## hyprskllz (Oct 2, 2022)

been using revanced's youtube for a few weeks, never going back to original one.
is downloads in yt music working for anyone? it doesn't do anything for me. tried newpipe but apparently only works for the main youtube app.

edit: just realized there's no patch for downloads. wish there is one.


----------



## andyrolling (Oct 17, 2022)

Justinde75 said:


> its not just adblocking, also allows videos to be played in the background and while the screen is locked.


Right
vanced is a really cool app, very handy
and enjoy a lot of little features in it
I hope they will add more useful things. I like to make playlists in yt, but it is not very convenient... for example, I can not know how long my playlist is and i have to use third-party methods. Yep. But other than that, everything is just great)


----------



## MadMakuFuuma (Dec 28, 2022)

i've been using revanced on android and smart tube on amazon fire stick for years now. when i see people on the internet saiyng things like "you are hurting youtubers by blocking sponrors" i always feel sad for the lack of knowledge of those people. for once, youtubers only make a small porcentage for the adds (and thats why you see youtubers doing paid sponsors themselves inside their videos). that said, is really easy to help you favorite channel: become a "member" and thats it. thats what im doing with the top channels i like the most. and what is really cool: im using for payment credits that i earn doing "google opinion rewards".

revanced and similar apps did more good than damage. for example, sponrsorblock can skip intros, auto promoting things (like, subscribe...) and such. and you can even disable for a specific video (or channel), or configure in a way that some things are skipped, other not. and you can not make things like that on youtube, even if you subscribe to premium.

off topic: last year, youtubers used as click bait "we need to talk"
this year click bait is "im done..." and yes, some of you maybe know the channel im referring too XD

​


----------

